
Why Jeff Bezos’ Two-Pizza Team Rule Still Holds True in 2018 - mentos
http://blog.idonethis.com/two-pizza-team/
======
rendx
The article suggests "two pizzas feed six to seven people". I don't get it,
but maybe I'm coming from a different place. One pizza typically "feeds" one
person, if even that. Typical pizza sizes across Europe are between 27 and 33
cm (10-13 inches).

So, for a team of six, we would get between at least five and up to eight
pizzas, not two. :-)

